# Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??



## Dorschalex (5. August 2007)

Hi ich hab mal ne Frage: Welches Wetter braucht man um jetzt im Sommer erfolgrich auf Dorsch zu gehen??

Gruß Alex


----------



## mariophh (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*

Ich glaube, dass das Wetter eine nicht allzu große Rolle spielt. Habe Dorsche schon bei jedem Wetter gefangen. Viel wichtiger ist die Wahl des Richtigen Ortes in Bezug auf Tiefe, Untergrund , Drift etc..

Grüße aus HH


----------



## Filler (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*

Da kann ich nur voll Zustimmen! Ich habe auch lange gedacht, bei guten Wetter fängt man nicht so gut usw...

Das einzige, was ich für mich feststellen konnte, ist das starker Wind (über Windstärke 5) sich negativ ausgewirkt hat. Sonst habe ich auch bei jeder Wetterlage gut gefangen. 

Die Pilkerfarben sollten dem Wetter aber angepasst sein. Dann sind die Chancen größen! #6


----------



## sadako (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*

Viel mehr solltest Du die Farbe Deiner Pilker/GuFis/Jigs etc. auf das Wetter, bzw. die Helligkeit abstimmen. 
Zumindest hab ich die Erfahrung in der Ostsee gemacht, dass dunkle Köder an hellen sonnigen Tagen und helle Köder an dunklen bewölkten Tagen vorteilhafter sind. Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel - hab`s auch schon anders erlebt.


----------



## BennyO (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*



sadako schrieb:


> Viel mehr solltest Du die Farbe Deiner Pilker/GuFis/Jigs etc. auf das Wetter, bzw. die Helligkeit abstimmen.
> Zumindest hab ich die Erfahrung in der Ostsee gemacht, dass dunkle Köder an hellen sonnigen Tagen und helle Köder an dunklen bewölkten Tagen vorteilhafter sind. Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel - hab`s auch schon anders erlebt.


 


Genau so sehe ich es auch. Dorsche fängt man egal bei welchem Wetter. 



Gruß Benny


----------



## sadako (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*

Achso, bzgl. Wind hab ich bisher nicht die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Dorsche schlechter beißen. Habe auch bei Windstärke 6-7 meine Fische gefangen, allerdings ist es hier wesentlich schwieriger wegen 
a) der Standfestigkeit (ist ein ordentliches Geschaukel - man ist mehr mit Festhalten als mit Angeln beschäftigt)
und
b) der enormen Drift, die damit meistens ein her geht - da hat man schon bei einem 45cm Dorsch das Gefühl, einen Meter-Dorsch zu drillen...
Aber da hat ja jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu.
Fakt ist, dass ich bei Sonnenschein und Windstärken zwischen 3 und 4 meine Sternstunden erlebt habe. Bei Windstille und wenig Strömung muss man sich eben doch selbst mehr ins Zeug legen, damit der Pilker auf den Dorsch "betörend" wirkt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*

Moin
mit Kleinboot ist die Windrichtung, zumindest auf der Ostsee schon ein erheblicher Faktor.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dorschalex (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*

Ja ich hab ja auch ein Kleinboot. Gibt es denn dort kein Unterschied bei den Fangverhältnissen bei schlechten bzw. guten Wetter oder Wind? Beim Wind schaukelt es ja viel mehr als beim Kutter.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*



Thix schrieb:


> Ja ich hab ja auch ein Kleinboot. Gibt es denn dort kein Unterschied bei den Fangverhältnissen bei schlechten bzw. guten Wetter oder Wind? Beim Wind schaukelt es ja viel mehr als beim Kutter.
> 
> Gruß Alex


 
Ich konnte noch keinen Erkennen ist Fisch da beißt der ohne Rücksicht aufs Wetter, hab sowohl bei gutem als auch schlechten Wetter eigentlich immer gut gefangen...und son büschen Wind Hilft doch ungemein beim Pilken  mußt halt nicht soviel "zerren" ...OK zuviel Wind macht auch wieder kein Spaß, stört den Fisch aber nicht :m

Chris


----------



## Dorschalex (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*

Danke für die Antworten#6! 
Falls ihr irgnendwelche Montagen habt, die sich als besonders gut bewährt haben, könnt ihr den ein Foto machen und sie reinstellen oder beschreiben wie sie aufgebaut sind??

Gruß Alex


----------



## sadako (5. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*

Meine Erfahrungen beschränken sich auf das Angeln vom Kutter - mit dem Kleinboot hab ich bisher nur dürftige Erfahrungen gesammelt...

Meine Lieblingsmontage:

orange-gelber Pilker (Gewicht je nach Strömung)oder Redhead Speedy-Pilker in Kombination mit einem Kopfdrilling (mein Favorit: ein blauer Oktopus, der nicht zu lange Tentakeln hat).
Der Kopfdrilling wird an einem seperaten Wirbel dann in den selben Wirbel eingehängt wie der Pilker. Er ist sozusagen dem Pilker vorgeschaltet.


----------



## mariophh (6. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*

Was den Wind angeht kann ich ebenfalls nur zustimmen. Bin zwar nie mit dem Kutter unterwegs, aber mein Bruders Boot ist auch nicht sooo klein (15m) und auch gut seetauglich. 

Ab Windstärke 4/5 macht das Angeln einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Einen 100g+ Pilker einhändig zu führen während man sich mit der anderen Hand irgendwo festklammert ist schon nicht soo spaßig aber dann auch noch nen größeren Fisch zu Landen ist nicht nur schwierig sondern auch nicht ganz ungefährlich. 

Die Köderfarbe und -führung sind nach der richtigen Stelle (Fisch muss ja da sein) wohl die nächst wichtigten Faktoren. Bei der Farbe muss ich aber sagen, dass sie wiederum nicht so wichtig ist, wenn man es nicht auf Masse anlegt. Den ein oder anderen Fisch fängt man sicherlich auch mit einer "unpassenden" Farbe. Vorgestern hatte ich z.B. nur einen einzigen Pilker dabei und den Dorsch zum Abendessen gabs trotzdem...

Mit einer feineren Abstimmung zwischen Lichtverhältnissen, Köder(farbe) und Montage kann man die Fänge sicher maximieren, mir persönlich reichen aber auch 2 oder 3 Fische, da ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so genau wüsste, was ich mit 10Kg Dorschfilet anfangen sollte..

Grüße aus HH


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*

Moin,


ich habe bisher an der Ostsee die Erfahrung gemacht, daß bei Ententeich und Sonnenschein 99% der Bisse auf den Beifänger gehen. Da kannst du den Drilling vom Pilker gleich abmachen. Oder gleich ein Birnenblei dranhängen, das geht auch nicht so ins Geld wie Dieter Eisele und Co.

an Tagen mit viel Drift und hoher Windstärke, an denen man nur in Küstennähe fischen über Sandgrund kann lohnt es sich auch auf Butt zu angeln. Ich verwende auch gerne Kombo-Montagen: Oben den üblichen Twister am Seitenarm, untem am Pilker noch einen Nachläufer eingehängt, bestückt mit zwei Lockperlen, Spinnerblatt und Wattwurm, Haken Gr.1. Nicht selten habe ich damit eine Dorsch/Butt-Dublette herausgezogen.

Überhaupt habe ich mit dem Wattwurm schon an Tagen gefangen, an denen auf Kunstköder überhaupt nix ging. Deswegen kann es nicht schaden, ein paar Wattis dabei zu haben. Auch die (leckeren!) Wittlinge nehmen gerne den Wurm.

Schön große Dorsche habe ich bisher immer sehr gut auf einen einzelnen Jig (japanrote Sandra XXL, 16cm) am schweren Bleikopf (Gr. 5/0-6/0, 50-80g) gefangen. Hat den Vorteil, daß kaum Kleinkram gehakt wird.

Aber für mich der ultimative Dorschköder überhaupt bleibt ein japanroter Twister mit schwarzem Schwanz(!) als Beifänger.

Und die Pilker sind an vielen Tagen einfach nur Gewicht. Wenn's bei mir mal auf den Pilker gebissen hat, dann war es meist ein Schwarz-Roter oder Orange-Gelber. Verfeinern kann man die Pilker noch mit einem Mini-Oktopus, der am Drilling angebracht wird.

Ansonsten gehen auch noch schwarze Streamer sehr gut auf Dorsch.


----------



## Charly_Brown (6. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*

Also ich konnte bis jetzt weder eine besondere Wetterfühligkeit, noch eine Neigung zu besonderen Farben feststellen.

Wir haben schon bei Ententeich und Sonne super gefangen, und genau so auch bei 5-6 Windstärken. Ich finde das Angeln bei viel Wind nicht schlimm, da ich zum Glück einen seefesten Magen habe, aber das Geschaukel erfordert schon eine erhöhte Konzentration, aber irgendwie ist Schietwetter und große Welle doch auch mönnlich, oder |supergri:vik:#6
(Unser Boot ist 4,5m+ 25PS 4 Takter)

Bei den Farben, fischen wir meist komplett unterschiedlich, und trotzdem hat jeder seinen Fisch am Haken, meisten auch ähnlich viele)

Und wenn der Fisch wirklich beißt, dann ist es eh Schnurzz, aber dies habe ich leider erst 3x erlebt.

Also rausfahren, bei dem Wetter welches dir gefällt, die Farbe fischen, die deiner Tageslaune entspricht, und auf eigen guten Segen von oben hoffen...


----------



## Hamburgspook (6. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*

Moin,

meine Erfahrungen vom Kutter.
Bei mehreren Tagen Ostwind bleibe ich zu Hause....
Ich habe da definitiv schlechter gefangen und das waren schon einige Ausfahrten.

Sonst morgens dunkle Pilker und Beifänger, gegen mittag dann hell. Speedy Pilker bei krautigen Untergrung mit zwei Einzelhaken 
am Kopf. 

Gruß
Spook


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> ich habe bisher an der Ostsee die Erfahrung gemacht, daß bei Ententeich und Sonnenschein 99% der Bisse auf den Beifänger gehen. Da kannst du den Drilling vom Pilker gleich abmachen. Oder gleich ein Birnenblei dranhängen, das geht auch nicht so ins Geld wie Dieter Eisele und Co.




Bei der AB Kuttertour gestern war es genau andersrum :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Bei der AB Kuttertour gestern war es genau andersrum :q



Naja, das Meer führt ja ständig alles, was man sich mühsam an Erfahrungen angeeignet hat ad absurdum :q

In Norwegen habe ich im Malangen-Fjord so ziemlich alles auf Pilker gefangen (S-Jigger) und auf den Kuttertouren von Laboe aus total selten was auf Pilker. Daher habe ich es mir schon abgewöhnt es überhaupt zu versuchen. #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Wetter auf Dorsch??*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> meine Erfahrungen vom Kutter.
> Bei mehreren Tagen Ostwind bleibe ich zu Hause....
> Ich habe da definitiv schlechter gefangen und das waren schon einige Ausfahrten.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen Ostwind wars (ich konnte mich nicht errinern welche die ungünstige Windrichtung ist dewegen hab ich das weggelassen) der Treibt den Dorsch zumindest mal, in mit dem Kleinboot unzugängliche Gegenden. Wenn nun HH-Spook sagt das ist vom Kutter genauso, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach das einzige was das Beißverhalten beeinflußt der Ostwind 

Gruß Chris


----------

